# Hard hats



## embral (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey, I'm looking for a new hard hat as mine is about to expire. I'm looking for the "Cadillac" of hard hats and was hoping for some input before I buy one off the shelf. I figure I'm going to be wearing it for 40+ hours a week so might as well get the most comfortable one. I don't have any specific requirements that the hat needs to meet as my company usually supplies the "cheap" hard hats. 

Ohh, no cowboy shaped ones haha. 

Thanks for your time and input on this subject!


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Fibre-Metal.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

embral said:


> Hey, I'm looking for a new hard hat as mine is about to expire. I'm looking for the "Cadillac" of hard hats and was hoping for some input before I buy one off the shelf. I figure I'm going to be wearing it for 40+ hours a week so might as well get the most comfortable one. I don't have any specific requirements that the hat needs to meet as my company usually supplies the "cheap" hard hats. Ohh, no cowboy shaped ones haha. Thanks for your time and input on this subject!


How did your hard hat "expire"?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is the OSHA rule..

https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=10663

BTW, this guy don't need one.. It's the lack of shoring that might hurt.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> How did your hard hat "expire"?


AFAIK, there I know there in no mandated expiry date for hard hats in Canada.
On there other hand, the manufacturers 'recommend' replacement after 4 to 5 years of use, regardless of condition.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wcord said:


> AFAIK, there I know there in no mandated expiry date for hard hats in Canada. On there other hand, the manufacturers 'recommend' replacement after 4 to 5 years of use, regardless of condition.


They recommend replacement after damage for use or when the reflectivity has worn off. 
The average is about 5 years of direct sunlight causes it to loose it's shine.. 

A hard hat can wear out after less then a year with hard usage or neglect. It's like any piece of safety gear. Replace when needed.


----------



## embral (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a fibre metal one currently and it's nice but I was just wondering if there was anything better out there. It seems with all the technology and new products coming out they might have improved the hard hat by now.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Fibre-Metal.


Agreed. I wear the Roughneck P2, which is NOT electrically spec'd, but its light and comfortable. If I'm expect a hardhat to protect me from accidental contact and doing something wrong.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Fibre-Metal.


Agreed. I wear the Roughneck P2, which is NOT electrically spec'd, but its light and comfortable. If I'm expect a hardhat to protect me from accidental energy contact then I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

I have 5 of these. There awesome, comfortable, & meets all OSHA & European regs


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

3m is the most comfortable i have had


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I honestly believe hard hats are one of the the biggest jokes in the construction industry. Unless you are on a hi rise job they do nothing but get in the way.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

If nothing else, hard hats teach kids to be more observant running up ladders, scrambling under scaffolding, and powering up lifts.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

derit said:


> If nothing else, hard hats teach kids to be more observant running up ladders, scrambling under scaffolding, and powering up lifts.


Can't say I have ever hit my head "running" up ladder.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Can't say I have ever hit my head "running" up ladder.


Sometimes I wished I kept my hard hat on when climbing up a ladder and having a ceiling wire pierce my forehead! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

A car mechanic once told me that exhaust u-clamps were pointed threads down--not for ease of installation/removal but for ripping open the dog that gets run over. I sometimes wonder if ceiling guys share that same generous spirit.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

zac said:


> Sometimes I wished I kept my hard hat on when climbing up a ladder and having a ceiling wire pierce my forehead!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I literally had a fluke accident with this. Pencil wire skimmed my hard hat, went under my safety glasses, and punctured my eyeball. 

Lost 40% of my vision in my eye.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I honestly believe hard hats are one of the the biggest jokes in the construction industry. Unless you are on a hi rise job they do nothing but get in the way.


Its also a reminder that you are "on duty" and to be safe.
I like to wear the 3M with the 360 brim. Its light weight and is good protection from the sun.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> I literally had a fluke accident with this. Pencil wire skimmed my hard hat, went under my safety glasses, and punctured my eyeball.
> 
> Lost 40% of my vision in my eye.


That's pretty heavy. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

zac said:


> That's pretty heavy.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I had a mc whip for lighting (277) brush up against my hard hat and short out.
I do agree that a lot of times you can't see as much as you would without one. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have 2 hard hats that I ware on a regular basis. MSA Skullguard unfinished those are the brown ones but you can get them in about any color you want. The other one is a MSA ComfoCap (coal miners/**** hunters)hat. It is my middle of the night call out hat. I have a LED cap light that I got off ebay. I keep it in my truck on charge just in case. So far I have needed it. Without a doubt it is the most comfortable hard hat you will ever ware.


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/MSA-Skullgard...5&sr=8-3-spell&keywords=hard+hat+natuaral+tan


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

Depends what we're doing. On tower climbs I like my Petzl Vertex. For general construction sites, I like my 3m vented hard hat. It helps keep my head cooler. By far the worst part of wearing a hat in my opinion is getting so hot, especially working indoors and up in ceilings.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

We have to wear these bump caps :cursing: (everyone in the plant does) unless we need to be wearing our balaclava, hard hat, and face shield. 

http://www.go-mpsinc.com/airpro.htm


----------



## mpetro (Jan 6, 2016)

When I worked in the oilfield, we had MSA V-Gard hard hats, which weren't exceptionally comfortable, but I loved how the V on top of the hat allowed you to put your hard hat down directly on top and it wouldn't roll over onto its side. Made it really convenient when going for break or whatever, and being able to put it down on the floor and it stays in place. I did want a Fiber Metal hard hat, but they were "out" whenever I asked for one.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Just bought the comfo cap by msa on Amazon from emedco. They had an erroneous listing. They intended to list just the replacement harness ($13), but the description and item name were for an entire hard hat. I bought one expecting just the harness and to have to fight to get the whole hard hat as the description said. But they sent me the whole thing. $60 hard hat for $13! The item is gone now! I'm guess I helped them catch on. Kudos for honoring their error!


----------



## FallenEdict (Sep 22, 2013)

I recently picked up at a Petzl Vertex lid. Absolutely love it. A little pricey compared to your everyday construction lid. Really comfortable and i really like all the attachments that are available. 

Only annoying thing is having to prove to safety guys that it has the proper safety classification. I'm in Canada and your lid needs to be Class 1 type E on most sites. Mine clearly has it written on the label and they still tell me i can't wear it on some sites. Just doesn't look like your regular lid so they don't like it. 

https://www.petzl.com/INT/en/Professional/Helmets#.Vp5briorKHs


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

FallenEdict said:


> I recently picked up at a Petzl Vertex lid. Absolutely love it. A little pricey compared to your everyday construction lid. Really comfortable and i really like all the attachments that are available. Only annoying thing is having to prove to safety guys that it has the proper safety classification. I'm in Canada and your lid needs to be Class 1 type E on most sites. Mine clearly has it written on the label and they still tell me i can't wear it on some sites. Just doesn't look like your regular lid so they don't like it. https://www.petzl.com/INT/en/Professional/Helmets#.Vp5briorKHs


They are good enough for climbing & high access work but not for construction


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

so my boss said i need to buy a hard hat becuase some sites require it some dont and i have no clue which one to buy and also i was under the impresion that your employer was supposed to provide all PPE?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

TheApprentice_ said:


> so my boss said i need to buy a hard hat becuase some sites require it some dont and i have no clue which one to buy and also i was under the impresion that your employer was supposed to provide all PPE?


Your boss is a POS! He is supposed to supply all your PPE. Show him this post.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Monkeyboy said:


> I have 5 of these. There awesome, comfortable, & meets all OSHA & European regs


Looks like the ones worn in a Godzilla movie.
Do people point and stare when you wear it?
I'm just bustin your balls, don't sue me.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

joebanana said:


> Looks like the ones worn in a Godzilla movie. Do people point and stare when you wear it? I'm just bustin your balls, don't sue me.


Only as I crush them & brake things. Ha.


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

dawgs said:


> Your boss is a POS! He is supposed to supply all your PPE. Show him this post.


i dont really know wether hes going to provide me one or not he just said i need one


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

TheApprentice_ said:


> so my boss said i need to buy a hard hat becuase some sites require it some dont and i have no clue which one to buy and also i was under the impresion that your employer was supposed to provide all PPE?


If your employer doesn't care enough to provide PPE to the employees, they don't care about your safety. 

Check and see if they reimburse you for the cost..


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

.... and here is a sticker for your hard hat :laughing:

http://www.amazon.com/Sticker-Decal..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=109MY3XT0VPBZTFZZJ9Y


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Don't supply hardhats for my guys. They are in construction they should know it is required. This forum is almost like a nanny state.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

TheApprentice_ said:


> i dont really know wether hes going to provide me one or not he just said i need one


When someone sues him out of existence, maybe he'll "read the instructions". 
It is very much his responsibility to provide ALL PPE, not yours. It's yours to wear it.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

joebanana said:


> When someone sues him out of existence, maybe he'll "read the instructions".
> It is very much his responsibility to provide ALL PPE, not yours. It's yours to wear it.:thumbsup:


thats what i thought because i took the osha 10 course a few months back and remembered them saying something like that but i may buy one that has an american flag all over it


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

TheApprentice_ said:


> thats what i thought because i took the osha 10 course a few months back and remembered them saying something like that but i may buy one that has an american flag all over it


There's no reason you can't buy your own, you just can't be REQUIRED to do so by your employer. They usually provide the cheapest stuff on the market, as long as it meets specs., so an upgrade is up to you.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I used to work at an oil refinery, and the valve stems were usually above view of the hard hat bill, and during an emergency, running into one of them crams your head into your neck so hard, I've seen guys get dropped to their knees. Me too.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Don't supply hardhats for my guys. They are in construction they should know it is required. This forum is almost like a nanny state.


Then you are breaking the law. Do your guys supply their own fall protection, gloves, safety glasses, hearing protection?

https://www.osha.gov/dte/outreach/intro_osha/7_employee_ppe.pdf


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Generally speaking of safety equipment if you normally can take it home you have to supply it.
Most contractors that I worked for in the past supplied hard hats. Some were good some where bad. I always had my own. If you work on a large industrial site more than likely the company will supply. Small commercial you might be a head to supply your own. 
When I was a in house guy the company supplied hard hats as well as all other PPE and they wanted us to change our hard hats out every 5 years and the suspensions on a as needed basis. Now that I am a contractor I am supplying my own. Not a problem for me.

LC
The law has changed wile I was a in house guy. But I know a lot of guys that still supply their own hard hats. As long as the hat met all of the ANSI and OSHA requirements I personally don't think there would be a problem. CHECK WITH YOUR SAFETY DEPT.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Monkeyboy said:


> I have 5 of these. There awesome, comfortable, & meets all OSHA & European regs


That's cool, I might look into those. As someone else said, only thing I don't like about hardhats is they transfer all the force down to your neck. I think in most cases, bar falling objects from extreme heights, that a bump cap that can absorb some of the blow, makes more sense.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

Monkeyboy said:


> They are good enough for climbing & high access work but not for construction


But it is ANSI Z89.1 and OSHA approved and when the other version without vents is a specced it is Class E soooooooo it is good enough for construction. Better, really, than most of the bottom dollar hats on the job.

I used to use a Petzl when I did mountaineering construction back in the day, most comfortable helmet I've worn. It looks like its successor the Vertex still has the two side adjust mechanisms, I really loved that feature. I'm now considering getting one myself for that badass mountable headlamp, I'm tired of always chewing through AAAs. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

haltonelectrician said:


> http://www.amazon.com/MSA-Skullgard-Ratchet-Suspension-NATURAL/dp/B0099UWH5I/ref=sr_1_sc_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1452481665&sr=8-3-spell&keywords=hard+hat+natuaral+tan


I have been thinking about getting one of these...


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

I use this one, really like it. It does not become soft when exposed to heat.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Fibre metal makes a bunch of different kinds. The cheap standard one is just like all the others and heavy. The one you want is the P2 which is the heat resistant one but also much lighter. Get it in the rain hat (lineman) style if you work outside and get the 8 point harness. Much more comfortable. They look heavy but they’re not.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Ok, it’s an old thread, but might as well keep the questions together. 

So it looks like the non-vented Petzel Stratos and Vertex are ANSI Z89.1 rated with an E for electrically rated. They are also OSHA 29 CFR 1926.100 for construction. 

My question is can you get rid of the chin strap? 

I was just looking at new hard hats a few weeks ago on eBay. The one thing you have to watch for is that many are advertised as Carbon Fiber, but they’re plastic, and painted to give the Carbon Fiber look. It was the price that had me really look into the material. The Petzels are around the same price as the Carbon Fiber, but have a lot of accessories. If I would have splurged for the hearing protection accessory years ago, I might have used it, and not have a serious bad case of Tinnitus that I’ll always have to live with.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

People that wear hard hats are usually Fornicators......


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

macmikeman said:


> People that wear hard hats are usually Fornicators......


Other than sites that require them, I wear hardhats anywhere my head could be hit. Most common jobs that are halfway through demo with stuff hanging everywhere.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I think bump caps should be all that's necessary once tile goes in, if not sooner. I hate walking finished jobs with a hard hat. Jammed my neck too many times hitting a piece of rod climbing a ladder into a ceiling.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I think bump caps should be all that's necessary once tile goes in, if not sooner. I hate walking finished jobs with a hard hat. Jammed my neck too many times hitting a piece of rod climbing a ladder into a ceiling.



Sounds like hitting the hat is better than rod hitting your skull.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

TGGT said:


> I think bump caps should be all that's necessary once tile goes in, if not sooner. I hate walking finished jobs with a hard hat. Jammed my neck too many times hitting a piece of rod climbing a ladder into a ceiling.





MechanicalDVR said:


> Sounds like hitting the hat is better than rod hitting your skull.


The problem for me is the hardhat sits so high off your head you're often hitting your head when navigating cramped spaces. You don't get a bump on your head thanks to the hardhat but you do jam your neck and it could cause a fall off a ladder. 

If you have to crawl in a crawl space or attic I'll take a bump cap over a hardhat every time. 

If there's nobody working at height above to drop things on your head isn't the bump cap enough?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> *The problem for me is the hardhat sits so high off your head you're often hitting your head when navigating cramped spaces. * You don't get a bump on your head thanks to the hardhat but you do jam your neck and it could cause a fall off a ladder.
> 
> If you have to crawl in a crawl space or attic I'll take a bump cap over a hardhat every time.
> 
> If there's nobody working at height above to drop things on your head isn't the bump cap enough?


Don't know about you but at 6'3'' it's really bad.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Hard hat saves my skull all the time where I work.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't know about you but at 6'3'' it's really bad.


The problem is how at a petite 230 pounds do I wind up pulling tunnel rat duty all the time? Doesn't seem fair. I have to train a monkey.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> The problem is how at a petite 230 pounds do I wind up pulling tunnel rat duty all the time? Doesn't seem fair. I have to train a monkey.



LOL!

Makes me think of a LV guy in NJ that had his pet ferret pull wires under houses in Ocean Grove built right on the sand.


----------

